# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  Ссылки на кисточки для Photoshop

## joy2010

Кисточки Photoshop бесплатно и без регистрации.

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот еще один очень хороший сайт с кистями

----------


## lumarus

http://ourwonders.ru/forum/31-2457-1 вот еще очень хороший сайт :smile:

----------


## zetta6

http://0lik.ru/ многое для фотошопа (и кисточек тоже много есть)

----------


## tatiana-s

http://allday.ru/index.php?do=cat&ca..._for_photoshop
вот еще ссылочка на кисти, хотя там много всего полезного

----------


## ALEX P

Вот тоже сылка на кисти и многое другое для Фотошопа:
http://for-foto.ru

----------


## zetta6

http://photoshop.bez-secretov.com/files/cat/10.html

----------


## ego1

Классная подборка кистей http://egoel.ru/rubric/1439866/

----------


## zetta6

наткнулась вот на такой замечательный сайт с "кисточками" http://photoshop-brushes.ru/

----------


## Dan San

А я пользуюсь вот этим сайтом. Рад с вами поделиться!:)
http://ru.freepik.com/

----------


## Мурава

Еще кисти и другие дополнения:http://www.photoshop-master.ru/adds.php?rub=10

----------


## МУРЁНКА

> Вот еще один очень хороший сайт с кистями


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Viktor1005

Класс)))))))) Спасибо огромное)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ангелина1234Т

Здесь так много интересной и полезной информацией. Некоторыми ссылками я уже пользовалась. Некоторые я открыла для себя впервые!

----------

